# Jazz standard backing tracks anywhere?



## SnowfaLL (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, looking for some jazz standard backing tracks.. Anyone know where to find any? Someone said guitarbt.com but I couldnt find anything there..

Looking for stuff like All blues, Giant steps, my favorite things, the like...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never seen any apart from ones that come with transcriptions in guitar magazines...

Is this for your audition? Why don't you try playing it solo, and doing more of a chord-melody thing? That style's really challenging, but sounds stunning if you can pull it off...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 19, 2007)

mainly for fun, but i would like it maybe for an audition cause then I could just do some chordal melody parts for like the first 2 minutes, then let it run on while i improvise abit.. i think thats what they are looking for, to be able to improvise over it, but also do the chordal melodies..

but i want alot of them to help me improvising and just overall getting the feel for all the ones i hardly ever listened to


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 19, 2007)

If you really want to impress them, try soloing without any backing after you move out of the chord melody. If you can still hear the changes and the rhythm of the piece in your lines, then you know you're on to something... If you listen to really great solo guitarists like Joe Pass, they can take a single-line solo whilst occasionally harmonising notes in their lines, as they're always completely aware of what's happenning in the harmony, even if there isn't an instrument spelling it out for them.

Have you gone on Youtube and researched different versions of the songs you want to play? That's been what really helped me since I started learning standards. If possible, find vocal as well as instrumental versions of tunes, as those'll help you learn the melody faster.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 19, 2007)

yea dont think im ready for that, I would love to but I also gotta finish up "Street Demon" by Marty Friedman as my audition song, and its got some crazy solos.. That + all the music theory studying + jazz standards + sleep.. Not enough time to get fancy.

Yea been looking at tons of youtube vids for this past week, some are interesting.. Scott Henderson has nice versions around


----------



## rahul_mukerji (May 15, 2007)

Late reply but have you checked out  Jamey Aebersold site ?

His books come with backing tracks of Jazz standards. For about 15 bucks you can get your hands on some good standards.

I haevn't found any free Jazz BTs yet !


----------

